# Should Wedges All Match?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My set makeup has room for a lob wedge or gap wedge, but given what I have right now, my PW, gap W, SW and Lob W would all be different. None would match. The PW matches my Taylor irons, the gap Wedge is a different model Taylor, but with a different sole on it. The SW is a Callaway Big Bertha of a totally different design from my Taylor irons. The lob wedge is a very old Hunter with what I can only describe as a muscle back design. I do have a Callaway lob wedge in the closet, but I'm not too fond of it.

For the moment, I'm carrying just a PW and SW.

How does everyone feel about this. Just in general, would I be better off finding a design I like and getting 3 or 4 wedges that match so my feel from 120 yards in would be the same?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Gee, I seem to have scared everyone off... I didn't think it was THAT hard of a question.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Dennis

Personally, mixing wedges isnt an issue for me, I find one a like and use that, when I look for a different loft for example, I will hit balls with a few makes of the desired loft and buy whichever one I felt comfortable using.

The sort of shots played with these clubs means you have to have the right feel about the club, and the shot you are going to play, confidence helps a lot.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

its really up to you myself i have all taylormade clubs but thats me and i hope to get sponsered by them so its personal only you can choose


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

It doesn't matter what wedges you use so long as they are comfortable and feel right when you hit it. Quite a few of the pros use dirrerent types of wedges and clubs in general. However is saying that I personally use all titleist irons and vokey wedges, but I used to have a mixed bag.


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

its more of a personal choice. me i like to have a set that matches, i just feel better if they matched, but i did play with unmatched wedges before, theres nothing wrong with it, but your bag just looks better with the mathced ones.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i agree with birdie


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not that I'm a big one for immitating the pros, but I went back through my Golf Digest magazines to see that article about what's in so & so's bag. Almost all of them have a pitching wedge that matches their irons, but their gap, lob and sand wedges are not the same as the irons, but match each other. About 90% of the gap, lob and SW's are the same brand as the irons... probably contract needs.


----------

